# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] 3 Συνθέσεις PC, monitor

## pas2007

Σύνθεση 1. 150€ με δώρο USB σετ ποντίκι και πληκτρολόγιο.
Lenovo ThinkCentre M92p Intel Core i5 3470 3.20Ghz, 16GB DDR3 Ram 1333MHz, 240GB SSD, WIndows 10 Pro ελληνικά, γνήσια και ενεργοποιημένα.

Σύνθεση 2. 70€
Lenovo ThinkCentre M58p Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz, 4GB DDR3 Ram 1066ΜΗz, 500GB HDD, WIndows 10 Pro ελληνικά, γνήσια και ενεργοποιημένα.

Σύνθεση 3. 50€
hp Compaq 8000 Elite SFF business Machine Intel Core 2 Duo 7500 2.93GHz, 4GB DDR3 Ram 1066 MHz, 250 HDD, Windows 10 Pro ελληνικά, γνήσια και ενεργοποιημένα.

Monitor 22'' Monitor Nec MultiSync EA221WMe ανάλυση: 1680x1050, VGA και DVI-D είσοδοι, ενσωματομένες USB θύρες και ενσωματομένα ηχεία, χρόνος απόκρισης 5ms, αντίθεση 1000:1, δυνατότητα ρύθμισης επάνω, κάτω, περιστροφή και 90 μοίρες περιστροφή οθόνης. 50€

Για όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά δείτε τις φωτογραφίες και τα screenshots από έλεγχο μνήμης και δίσκων
Τα μηχανήματα λειτουργούν άψογα, έχω κάνει αλλαγή θερμοαγώγιμης πάστας και καθαρή εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού.
Τα windows είναι ενεργοποιημένα όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες.
Έχουν μόνο επιφανειακά σημάδια και μικροχτυπήματα.
ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΔΕΚΤΟΣ, παραλαβή από το σπίτι μου στην Δραπετσώνα.

Αγορά όλα μαζί 300€
Γίνεται καλύτερη τιμή για αγορά 2 τεμαχίων και πάνω.

Φωτο:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/krevks5zv0xhpnz/AADlKE4cmD3U_Dx-MaaebpiBa?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qx3scn5wv...dyzYDyPma?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k7mdzofqj...Clnoejmwa?dl=0

----------

nestoras (13-09-20)

----------

